# [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

*[Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Moin! 


Geschwindigkeit oder Bildqualität? Das sind die zwei Punkte denen sich jeder beim Monitorkauf irgendwann mal stellen muss. Egal ob er will oder nicht.  
Daher würde es mich mal interessieren über welches Panel euer Mainmonitor verfügt. 

Diskussionen, Meinungen etc. sind hier gerne gesehen!

Vielen Dank für´s mit machen! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## TessaKavanagh (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Hi,
also mein(e) Monitor(e) verfügen jeweils über TN Panels. Ich hätte allerdings auch grundsätzlich durchaus mal Interesse einen Bildschirm mit IPS mein Eigen zu nennen 

Da einer mit 60hz und einer mit 144hz rennt habe ich jetzt mal die 120/144hz Option gewählt. Denn Multiabstimmung ist ja nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## drebbin (25. September 2014)

TN Panel @ 66Hz


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja "Die Frage überfordert mich" klicken, aber im Moment ist es IPS.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

5 x _TN Panel (60Hz)_ , da wird sich in absehbarer Zeit aber was ändern


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 5 x _TN Panel (60Hz)_ , da wird sich in absehbarer Zeit aber was ändern


 Hast du schon Pläne diesbezüglich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ich wusste die Frage kommt .
 Sicher ist 16:9, Größe 24 - 27" und bei der Auflösung werde ich wohl bei Full HD bleiben. Etwas unsicher bin ich noch ob 120 / 144Hz oder IPS


----------



## DarthPflaume (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

IPS 1440p da ich nicht so viel schnelle schooter/ online spiele ist mir die verzögerung nicht so wichtig da mag ich lieber ein schönes bild


----------



## Ion (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

AM-VA im QNIX


----------



## Frontline25 (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ips 1440p  X-Star und kann mich keinesfalls beschweren ^w ^


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[X] _TN Panel (120/144Hz)_
BenQ XL2410T


"Die Frage überfordert mich" ist ne schöne Antwortmöglichkeit. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich wusste die Frage kommt .
> Sicher ist 16:9, Größe 24 - 27" und bei der Auflösung werde ich wohl bei Full HD bleiben. Etwas unsicher bin ich noch ob 120 / 144Hz oder IPS


 Ich bin nun mal ein neugieriger Mensch.  
Mhm, ich würde das von den Spielen abhängig machen. Wenn du keine schnellen Shooter oder Rennspiele spielst, dann ist ein IPS/VA Monitor wohl die bessere Wahl.  
FullHD reicht mir persönlich im Moment noch, aber der Drang nach WQHD ist da. Mal sehen was die nächsten Monate so bringen werden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[X]_ TN Panel (120/144Hz)
_Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZPlane aber auf IPS (Ezio Foris FS2434) umzurüsten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ich zocke schon schnelle Shooter und UHD ist zwar schon sehr interessant aber je nach Setting und Game kann es eng werden von der Leistung. Ein Titan 2 SLI will ich ja nicht verbauen  um alles flüssig zocken zu können.


----------



## beren2707 (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[X] TN Panel (120 Hz)

Im Einsatz ist ein XL2410T. So sehr ich von den 120 Hz begeistert bin, so sehr enttäuschen mich die Farben und Blickwinkel; auch ppi ist mir zu gering (spätestens seit dem Laptop mit 1080p @ 15,6" ). Er bleibt aber mindestens bis es 4K-Monitore mit 120/144 Hz und IPS gibt oder ich ein Angebot für einen WQHD-Monitor bekomme, das ich nicht ablehnen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich zocke schon schnelle Shooter und UHD ist zwar schon sehr interessant aber je nach Setting und Game kann es eng werden von der Leistung. Ein Titan 2 SLI will ich ja nicht verbauen  um alles flüssig zocken zu können.


 Von welchen Shootern sprechen wir denn? Für BF4 @ WQHD reicht nämlich eine SLI System aus zwei Nvidia GTX970 vollkommen aus.  
GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im SLI-Test


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ich habe einen IPS-Monitor mit 60Hz und einer Auflösung von 1920x1200.


----------



## azzih (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ein Liyama mit 27 Zoll und TN Panel. Bin zufrieden mit der Bildqualität und IPS Panels mit 27 Zoll sind ziemlich teuer und unter 27 Zoll ist mir zu klein.


----------



## soth (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

TN und IPS, je nach Anwendung(sort).


----------



## Ryle (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Die Frage überfordert mich 

Ich kann keinen als Mainmonitor bezeichnen. Zum Zocken atm noch nen 120Hz Glare TN, zur Arbeit ein WQHD IPS und zuhause zur Arbeit ein AHVA, was abgesehen von den Blickwinkeln und der Auflösung um einiges angenehmer ist als das IPS. Wenn man mal 6h vor nem IPS zum lesen, editieren oder schreiben sitzt geht einem das Schimmern derbe aufn Sack und das IPS hat auch noch ein PWM Backlight was sich auch bemerkbar macht, vor allem wenn die Deckenbeleuchtung (Leuchtstoffröhren) an ist. Beides zusammen ergibt wohl eine echt unangenehme Frequenz, die man nicht sieht, aber nach 10min schon merkt.


----------



## SilentAndre (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

also ich hab derzeit den Iiyama X2783HSU mit amva+

hatte vorher jahrelang tn und kürzlich einen qnix ips aber imho finde ich va panels was bildqualität angeht am besten. 
sind auch augenschonender und der Iiyama ist mit 4 ms das glaub ich schnellste va panel am markt.
csgo geht problemlos und mein skill ist unverändert


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Die Frage überfordert mich






> Ich kann keinen als Mainmonitor bezeichnen.


Mit Mainmonitor war die private Kiste gemeint, welche hauptsächlich zum Spielen verwendet wird.


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

ips,

habe aber auch noch nen TN 60Hz,

schwer zu sagen, was mein hauptmonitor ist

zwei systeme,
benutze ich beide,
mal das eine, mal das andere öfter,
je nach spiel


----------



## Obilankenobi (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[x] TN 60 Hz 

Aber nur gezwungener maßen, hab das Panel aus einem Kaffeautomaten ausgebaut^^


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Aber nur gezwungener maßen, hab das Panel aus einem Kaffeautomaten ausgebaut^^


Dafuq! 

Foto bitte!


----------



## Obilankenobi (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ist ein AUO Panel die elektronik auf Ebay für 30€ Panel ging aufs Haus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[x] CRT/Röhrenmonitor 

Was denn sonst?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Ist ein AUO Panel die elektronik auf Ebay für 30€ Panel ging aufs Haus^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



<> schrieb:


> Von welchen Shootern sprechen wir denn? Für BF4 @ WQHD reicht nämlich eine SLI System aus zwei Nvidia GTX970 vollkommen aus.
> GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im SLI-Test



Gut ich neige zur Ausschmückung, aber wenn ich kaufe dann will ich auch etwas länger davon was haben. Dual GPU ist keine Option für mich, und BF, Crysis und CoD stehen nicht auf der Liste. An eine GTX 980 habe ich schon gedacht aber die kostet ja teuer ( 580 Lira für das 1. Custommodell bei Geizhals ).


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut ich neige zur Ausschmückung, aber wenn ich kaufe dann will ich auch etwas länger davon was haben. Dual GPU ist keine Option für mich, und BF, Crysis und CoD stehen nicht auf der Liste. An eine GTX 980 habe ich schon gedacht aber die kostet ja teuer ( 580 Lira für das 1. Custommodell bei Geizhals ).


 
Warte auf die 980 ti, die soll 40-50% schneller sein


----------



## IqpI (26. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Warte auf die 980 ti, die soll 40-50% schneller sein



Das glaube ich aber kaum. Kannst du dich da irgendwo drauf stützen?


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



IqpI schrieb:


> Das glaube ich aber kaum. Kannst du dich da irgendwo drauf stützen?


 
"Insgesamt könnte die GeForce GTX 980 Ti oder Titan X ein Performance-Boost gegenüber der GeForce GTX Titan Black und GeForce GTX 780 Ti von etwa 40 bis 50 Prozent erreichen. " 

GeForce GTX 980 Ti und Titan X basieren womöglich auf GM200


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Ist ein AUO Panel die elektronik auf Ebay für 30€ Panel ging aufs Haus^^


Episch! 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut ich neige zur Ausschmückung, aber wenn ich kaufe dann will ich auch etwas länger davon was haben. Dual GPU ist keine Option für mich, und BF, Crysis und CoD stehen nicht auf der Liste. An eine GTX 980 habe ich schon gedacht aber die kostet ja teuer ( 580 Lira für das 1. Custommodell bei Geizhals ).


 Das heißt unter dem Strich das eine menge Rohleistung vorhanden sein muss, damit es auch in Zukunft noch ordentlich läuft!
Vielleicht schaffst du es ja das du eine günstige GTX980Ti bei Launch erwischt. Custom-Kühler drauf, und fertig. Ist Nvidia Pflicht, oder kannst du auch mit AMD-Karten was anfangen?


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Angesichts der Möglichkeit später eventuell auf SLI zu gehen, 
kommt nur nVidia in Frage.
Die Abwärme will ich im SLI einfach nicht haben.

Habe derzeit noch eine GTX 770 Lightning die auf Last bloß 62° mit Gelid GC Extreme WLP warm wird.
Im IDLE ist Sie unhörbar.
Auch DSR ist ein Grund.
AMD hat es jetzt noch nicht geschafft so eine SLI Brücke die schnell genug wäre... zu entwickeln.

nVidia ist im Bereich SLI momentan sehr interessant, es steht eine Technologie für die Ocolus Rift aus,
in der die Karten auch darauf optimiert werden, keine Mikroruckler auszugeben.
Warscheinlich ists darauf besser als auf nem Monitor.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Ich kann mit beiden Anbietern was anfangen habe allerdings einen leichten Grünstich . Auf eine 980ti zu warten wäre durchaus auch möglich nur Referenzkarte + Kühler nicht ( da müsste das Endergebnis erheblich billiger sein als ein OC Custom - Modell )


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Ich kann mit beiden Anbietern was anfangen habe allerdings einen leichten Grünstich


Ich stell´s mir gerade bildlich vor.  



> Auf eine 980ti zu warten wäre durchaus auch möglich nur Referenzkarte +  Kühler nicht ( da müsste das Endergebnis erheblich billiger sein als ein  OC Custom - Modell )


Hoffentlich sind bis dahin die ersten Monitore mit FreeSync auf dem Markt.


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kann mit beiden Anbietern was anfangen habe allerdings einen leichten Grünstich .


 
Naja, green heißt ja nicht gleich eco mode 
Oder was meinst du mit dem Grünstich?



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich stell´s mir gerade bildlich vor.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich sind bis dahin die ersten Monitore mit FreeSync auf dem Markt.


 

Hoffentlich gibt es bis dahin Module zum nachrüsten des Monitors 
Wenn man wie ich 500€ für einen Monitor ausgibt, dann will man schon
"alles" haben


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Oder was meinst du mit dem Grünstich?


Nvidia


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> "Insgesamt könnte die GeForce GTX 980 Ti oder Titan X ein Performance-Boost gegenüber der GeForce GTX Titan Black und GeForce GTX 780 Ti von etwa 40 bis 50 Prozent erreichen. "
> 
> GeForce GTX 980 Ti und Titan X basieren womöglich auf GM200


 
Tolle Spekulationen.
Selbst wenn es stimmt, kosten die dann 1000€+.


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Tolle Spekulationen.
> Selbst wenn es stimmt, kosten die dann 1000€+.


 
Woher hast du die Zahl?
Ich schätze eher so 700€.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Hoffentlich gibt es bis dahin Module zum nachrüsten des Monitors


Ein Modul zum nachrüsten? Wäre mir neu das es so was für FreeSync geben wird. Sollte FreeSync nicht in den DP Standard integriert werden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Nein Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Hulk wären rein zufällig und der Grünstich bezieht sich rein auf den Hersteller Nivea ähh NVidia. Stromsparen sollte natürlich bei dem Preistrend natürlich auch sein aber ich bin kein Hirse Taliban


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein Modul zum nachrüsten? Wäre mir neu das es so was für FreeSync geben wird. Sollte FreeSync nicht in den DP Standard integriert werden?


 

Das wäre nice, braucht man dann noch einen Monitor der FreeSync unterstützt?

@ Dr. Bakterius, wer oder was ist Hirse Taliban?


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> Das wäre nice, braucht man dann noch einen Monitor der FreeSync unterstützt?


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann schon. AMD garantiert nicht das jeder Monitor mit DP 1.2a FreeSync bzw. AdaptiveSync von Anfang an unterstützt. Von daher wird man auf eine Herstellerkennzeichnung vertrauen müssen. 
Will every monitor eventually support Project FreeSync?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



> @ Dr. Bakterius, wer oder was ist Hirse Taliban?


 Öko?
 Ideal wäre es wirklich wenn beide Anbieter das Beste ihrer Welt in ein Gerät packen


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Wäre mein Viewsonic VP2770 dazu kompatibel?
Er hat Displayport 1.2


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[x] TN Panel (120/*144Hz*)
Asus VG248QE


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wäre mein Viewsonic VP2770 dazu kompatibel?
> Er hat Displayport 1.2


 Nein, du brauchst zwingend einen Monitor mit DP 1.2a. Denn nur dieser hat einen integrierten Scaler für das ganze. 
Auch die Grafikkarte muss DP1.2a unterstützen.


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

FreeSync wird für SLI / Crossfire interessant werden wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Die Frequenz passt sich der Bildrate an.
Was passiert dann wenn man 240 FPS hat?
Hat man dann bei einem 144Hz Monitor 240 Hz und kriegt einen Blackscreen 
oder hat man dann 144Hz?
Oder skalieren die FPS automatisch mit?


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Einen Blackscreen bekommt man nicht .  

Hier mal eine Erklärung wie das alles funktioniert:



> Die Zeiten, die für die Berechnung eines Bildes gebraucht werden, können  stark variieren. Das führt bei eingeschaltetem V-Sync dazu, dass der  Bildfluss ruckelt, wenn nicht ständig mehr als die meist üblichen 60  Bilder pro Sekunde von der Grafikkarte geliefert werden.
> 
> Auch können Bilder verloren gehen, wenn sie besonders schnell berechnet  wurden, das Display aber noch wartet, bis die nächste 60tel Sekunde  vergangen ist. Das führt, beispielsweise bei Rennspielen trotz konstant  angezeigter 60 fps manchmal zu einer nicht ganz flüssigen Darstellung.  Es lässt sich mit mehrfachen Puffern lindern, erhöht aber die  Eingabelatenz (Inputlag). Außer mit 120- oder 144-Hertz-Monitoren lässt sich eine  höhere Bildrate nur erreichen, wenn V-Sync abgeschaltet wird.
> 
> Das kann aber zu einem Zerreißen des Bildes führen, auch Tearing  genannt, wenn während der Darstellung eines Bildes schon das folgende  aufgebaut wird. Je nach Vorlieben musste man sich bisher für den einen  oder den anderen Nachteil entscheiden, auch Nvidias Technik des  adaptiven V-Sync, die beim Unterschreiten einer bestimmten Bildrate die  Synchronisation abschaltete, kann das nur bedingt mildern. Sowohl G-Sync als auch das neue Adaptive Sync gehen ganz anders vor:  Es gibt keine feste Frequenz mehr, in der die GPU ein neues Bild liefern  muss. Vielmehr bleibt der Bildinhalt stehen, bis der nächste Frame  fertig ist. Die Grafikkarte selbst fordert dann eine Aktualisierung auf  dem Display an. Dadurch gehen keine Bilder mehr verloren, und auch nur  fertige ganze Bilder werden ohne Tearing dargestellt.



Quelle: Nur für neue Radeon-Karten, aber auch ältere APUs - Gaming-Monitore: AMDs Freesync wird als Adaptive Sync Teil von Displayport - Golem.de


----------



## derP4computer (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[x] Die Frage überfordert mich

Na ja, alles was mein Arbeitgeber ausmustert.


----------



## CompleteMoron (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

[X] TN Panel (120/144Hz)


----------



## dethacc (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

IPS in 21:9 weil einfach besser.

Außerdem gibt es 21:9 nur als IPS oder?


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

glaub schon,
nix anderes gesehen bisher


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Leider immer noch:
 LG Flatron L227WTP


----------



## jamie (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

Mein guter alter llyama Prolite E2473HDS hat ein TN-Panel.


----------



## yingtao (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, du brauchst zwingend einen Monitor mit DP 1.2a. Denn nur dieser hat einen integrierten Scaler für das ganze.
> Auch die Grafikkarte muss DP1.2a unterstützen.


 
Das die GPU DP1.2a unterstützen muss ist wohl dann das Marketing von AMD. Freesync nutzt Adaptive Sync was eine Funktion nutzt die auch G-Sync nutzt und bereits im DVI Standard enthalten war. Problem war bisher nur das die Monitore auf dem Markt keinen Scaler besaßen der diese Funktion auch unterstützt hat. Nvidia hat sich dann dran gesetzt und einen gebaut (G-Sync Modul). Das Adaptive Sync jetzt im DP1.2a Standard enthalten ist sagt erst mal nichts aus. Die Funktion die verwendet wird gab es bereits schon lange im Standard und jetzt wird halt explizit gesagt das man die Funktion zur Synchronisation jedes einzelnen Frames mit dem Refresh des Monitors nutzen kann. Um mit Adaptive Sync werben zu dürfen muss man den Scaler dafür zertifizieren lassen wodurch Adaptive-Sync ein optionales Feature des DP1.2a Standards. Selbst bei Laptops die eDP nutzen wird das ganze nicht automatisch unterstützt. Es gibt nur die glaube 4 Laptops von Toshiba die das theoretisch unterstützen, da der dort verbaute Scaler die Funktion bereits nutzt um Strom zu sparen.

Für Freesync wird man gezielt einen Monitor kaufen müssen der Adaptive Sync unterstützt und eine R285 haben (bisher einzige GPU mit Freesync Support). Keiner weiß ob die R290 offiziell Freesync unterstützen wird (tut sie momentan nicht) und der "offene" Standard bringt nichts wenn nur AMD (und Intel) den unterstützen aber nicht Nvidia. Momentan läuft es darauf hinaus das wenn man ne Nvidia Karte hat sich nen Monitor mit G-Sync kauft oder wenn man eine AMD hat einen mit Adaptive Sync wobei da einige Hersteller schon nicht mitziehen wollen. Dritte Möglichkeit wäre man kauft sich einfach einen Monitor der beides nicht kann und spart etwas Geld. Am Ende passiert dann das selbe wie mit 3D das man nur noch G-Sync als Nischenprodukt hat oder alle steigen auf Adaptive Sync um wobei es da stark darauf ankommt wie AMD mit Freesync umgehen wird. Sollten die "alten" Karten keinen offiziellen Support dafür erhalten wie es aktuell der Fall ist dann sieht es nicht gut aus. Bei G-Sync brauche ich nur den Monitor und eine Karte mit DP Anschluss. Wenn es bleibt wie es ist wird man für Freesync dann aber einen neuen Monitor und eine neue AMD Karte brauchen. Besonders kritisch ist es halt mit den R280 und R290 Karten die noch nicht so alt sind.

Zur Umfrage: Ich nutzte einen Monitor mit IPS Panel.


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. September 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was für ein Panel besitzt euer (Main)Monitor?*

ASUS MX299Q 2560x1080 @75hz AH-IPS (OC geht bis 90Hz ohne Frameskipping, 120Hz leider Frameskipping).


----------

